# Boycott Blair Cedar!



## lovemybaby (Jun 29, 2003)

Please boycott Blair Cedar products. Blair Cedar sells child-beating implements Please sign the petition at: http://www.boycottblaircedar.org/

While Blair Cedar claims these implements are "just a joke", and even if that's how a customer might treat them, it's no joking matter to whack a little person with these boards. And there's a very real danger that someone will take them seriously and traumatize or injure a child.

Blair Cedar mostly sells cedar boxes and other cedar items. Their child-beating implements are shown on p.29: http://www.blaircedar.com/blair2007catalog.pdf

Also, please call them toll-free at 1-800-325-3943 and ask them to please stop selling these frightening and insulting implements.
Thanks for speaking out!


----------



## lovemybaby (Jun 29, 2003)

You can also email Blair Cedar at [email protected]

Ask them to stop selling child-beating implements like the "Attitude Adjuster" "Grandma's paddle" and "You'll get a whippin".

Stuckey's restaurants used to sell these child-beating implements but now they've stopped. Clark's Trading Post also has stopped selling them.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

What other stores carry this crap? I want to be sure I'm on the lookout so I can complain if I am ever in a store that carries this brand.


----------



## 2shy2post (Oct 11, 2005)

While I wholeheartedly support the "spirit" of this campaign ~ I don't understand the point of adding my name to a website?? What exactly happens with the signatures?

I am also curious if complaints made to the Chamber of Commerce that he is a member of would help bring pressure as well.


----------



## lovemybaby (Jun 29, 2003)

To fishface: I'd like to know what other stores sell these child-beating items. I've heard that some gift shops or souvenir shops sell them in the Ozark area. I don't have any names of places though. But if you see them in a store that would be great if you'd complain!

To 2shy2post: The point of adding names to the petition on the Boycott Blair Cedar site is to have lots of names. Blair Cedar is aware of this new website. If they see that more and more people are deciding to boycott them they will presumably be more willing to drop these offensive items. That's the point of a boycott.

I doubt complaining to the Chamber of Commerce will do anything, unless you also cc Blair Cedar. Then the embarrassment factor may kick in. The Chamber has already said it can't do anything. But go ahead and complain to whoever you think might help. It may make a difference.

For instance, you could write a Letter to the Editor of the local newspaper, the Lake Sun Leader: [email protected] Keeping it short, such as a couple paragraphs or under 300 words will help it get published. Tell them how disgusted you are with the local business, Blair Cedar, for making these child-beating devices. If published, your letter would alert more people to the problem, and hopefully also put more pressure on Blair Cedar to stop making these devices.


----------

